# 156 Bottle Rack X 2



## toneill (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi, this forum has benefited me immensely in my 3 short months of winemaking (72 Gallons in production). After looking for plans to build some racks, I realized how few the actual "plans" or instructions, there are out there to guide one. I am in the process of building this rack, with slight modifications (13 bottles high X 12 wide, and others). I am tracking all activities and will likely produce some sort of instructions to help anyone who wants such. As I move to completion, I will post pictures of progress, which are soon to come. If you desire such, feel free to respond. I will be glad to email to anyone who desires.

Thanks.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sweet. I can't have one of these till I purchase my next home, but I will be following your progress.


----------



## bkisel (Apr 13, 2016)

So the rack will hold both 750ML and 1.5L bottles?

I wonder if your design should have the 1x1's pitched a few degrees so the bottles are sliding towards the back of the rack or do you figure there is enough glass to wood friction to keep the bottles in place?

How are the sides constructed? Is there a back to the rack or will placement against a wall serve that purpose? What keeps the rack from racking?

Thanks...


----------



## toneill (Apr 13, 2016)

No it will not hold 1.5L bottles. Personally I have other racks for 1.5L. I currently have a rack very similar in design, about 75 bottles, that mirrors this design. Bottles lay in just fine with no issues, much like traditional wine cellar racks. I am not planning on putting a back on it, as I don't have one now, depth is sufficient to even all bottles without of any issues. A back could be added easily however (thin plywood) as I am storing almost 500 bottles, I decided for cost reasons it was not necessary.


----------



## Tnuscan (Apr 13, 2016)

toneill said:


> Hi, this forum has benefited me immensely in my 3 short months of winemaking (72 Gallons in production). After looking for plans to build some racks, I realized how few the actual "plans" or instructions, there are out there to guide one. I am in the process of building this rack, with slight modifications (13 bottles high X 12 wide, and others). I am tracking all activities and will likely produce some sort of instructions to help anyone who wants such. As I move to completion, I will post pictures of progress, which are soon to come. If you desire such, feel free to respond. I will be glad to email to anyone who desires.
> 
> Thanks.




I think @bkisel is right about the racking, if no back, then maybe some cross members and bracing in the corners. Or screw it to the wall? One wrong bump and it could be a bad, bad day at the toneill cellar. Just sayin' give it some thought.


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 14, 2016)

make it so that you can put two deep that way you will expand to 312 bottles. With 72 gallons in only three months of making wine, You gonna need that extra space!


----------



## TonyR (Apr 14, 2016)

How are you going to atach the 1x1 nubs to the 1x1x61 ? That part looks like it will be a pain in the behind.


----------



## toneill (Apr 14, 2016)

Yes, I'm actually making 2 of them as we speak for 312 new storage. With my current 88 bottle rack and 62 bottle wine cooler, I'm good for 464 total. Of course I already have a retail collection to deal with as well. On the top of it, it will be anchored to floor joist above. Pics coming soon.


----------



## TonyR (Apr 14, 2016)

*Just another Idea*

Not trying to hijack your thread. Did this years ago and it was very easy, if you have some tools
Used 1x6. Drew a line down the center marked every 3 1/2" and used a 3" hole saw then cut down the center line. Just another idea.


----------



## olusteebus (Apr 14, 2016)

I made an industrial style rack recently. Got a 16 foot sheep panel from Tractor Supply, cut it in four equal parts, 4x4. Made a 2x4 rack and put two of the panel pieces in and then put two more in front. Spaced them as needed. 288 bottles. 

Does not look near as good as that wood will.


----------



## toneill (Apr 20, 2016)

Here is rack #1 of 2 being built and installed. First picture is on final assembly, second is after being moved to my cold room with fascia's installed. My cold room top is about level with the surface of the ground. I sprayed a foam insulation on all the walls to hermetically seal and insulate the walls which helps with temp swings, although below ground is not too bad. Soon number 2 will be in place, providing for 318 bottles or around 410 with other racks. Plan is to slowly build more as needed. Will have about 475 bottles by about August. Next year will be a good year!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 22, 2016)

ZackWilson said:


> Wine racking is fun even more so if you're doing it yourself. But there are many factors to consider like storage, temperature, flexibility, space, etc. So somewhere down the line, you will likely need some help from professionals. I would recommend Papro Wine Cellars, they helped build mine and I'm very happy with the results.


 

Why not post some pictures? I would LOVE to see it!


----------



## toneill (Apr 28, 2016)

#2 of 2, 312 total bottle storage of these additional racks. Total bottle storage 412 bottles. The 2nd rack only took 1 week to make in spare time.


----------



## barbiek (Apr 28, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## AZMDTed (Apr 29, 2016)

That look's great, well done. I'll be making a similar design this summer. Question, your plan says that the vertical boards are only 1x1's, is that what you went with or are they 1 1/2 or 2" by 1s? They look wider in the picture but that could be deceiving.


----------



## toneill (Apr 30, 2016)

AZM, they are actually 1"X2". I modified the plans to the picture somewhat based on wood availability and strength. Instead of the 2X4s in the drawing, I used 1X4 for the top and bottom fascia. All the horizontal bottle spines are 1"X2" that I ripped with a table saw to get the proper size, 1"X2". Also on the ends, verticals are actually 2"X2" for more strength as the end pieces. Once you attach the side and top fascia's it gives it more strength and decorative look. Closest thing to these are here http://www.wineracksamerica.com/living-series/deluxe/120-bottle.php
and they are only 120 bottles for $329 ea. Given mine are 156 bottles ea, probably at least $350ea retail. I have $100 in wood for both. Shopped Home depot when Menards had my wood on sale, HD honors price match +10% additional. Maybe $700 in racks for $100 + consumables.


----------



## AZMDTed (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks. I had found that one on line too and was using it as my guide. I appreciate your updates. Good work and thanks.


----------

